
With spectrum auction looming, a college questions the value of its TV station - nkurz
http://www.mlive.com/news/bay-city/index.ssf/2015/12/delta_college_public_tv_spectr.html
======
PhantomGremlin
Some insane numbers in the story. TV stations would be paid to give up their
spectrum. The one in the story is in Michigan and is run by a community
college. Here are the possible dollars involved:

    
    
       The national average starting auction price
       for a station to relinquish its spectrum
       and go off the air is $155 million.
    

Can anyone more knowledgeable weigh in on this? Don't the numbers in the story
seem really high? Is there really such a shortage of spectrum that someone
would pay that much for spectrum that's not in one of the top few metro areas?

